
Coding is Over - GuiA
https://medium.com/@loorinm/coding-is-over-6d653abe8da8#.kvmwcukqa
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> Database design is an optimization algorithm, not an area of engineering.

Maybe waiting for a few years before you start making proclamations like this
(and the many others in the op) is one way to avoid feeling everything is
bland and pointless?

What I mean is that if you think you know everything there is to know, and all
that you know is very little indeed, then it's not hard to see how you may
think it's all just boring stuff that never goes nowhere.

Or, let's see this another way: just because you feel you're wasting your time
creating the same things over and over again, doesn't mean that those are the
only things anyone has ever made, or is making right now.

Corollary to which is: it's not the industry; it's your job. You've stopped
learning. Time to move on and learn something new.

------
waterphone
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11957544)

